# Determined This Time.



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

I am 18 years old, 5'6 and weigh in at about 210 pounds. My idea weight, accourding to a BMI scale is 140 pounds. However, because i am quite busty (38G) I dont want to lose that much weight. I want to get down to 170. 

I have a membership to Curves, an all womens gym, that im going to put to use, as well as the treadmill at home, and riding my horse. My plan is to ride 3 days a week. And either run, or workout 3 days a week, with one day off. 

As well, i am going to start eating better. I hate cooking, and i constantly go out for my meals. Im going to start eating better regardless. I actually like salads, so im going to try and eat more of those.

A big thing for me is drinking less pop. Im lactose intollerant, so milk isnt an option, and i cant stand soy milk, so im going to drink as much water and juice as i can. 

There are two reasons why im doing this. One, to boost myself esteem. I recently shaved my head for cancer, and didnt realize how much i hid behind my hair until now. So i want to lose the weight to get some self confidence back.

As well, i injured my hip last year falling off my horse, and will always have problems with it. However, my doctor assured me, that the less i weigh, the less it will hurt. 

All i need now is the motivation to carry this out!

Wish me luck!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Try some sugar free mix-ins for your water - like the individual packets of koo-aid (sugar free type), Crystal Light, etc -- they can make the transition from sweet soda to plain water much easier w/out adding calories


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for the tip! Pure Life flavored water is also colorie free. Stocking up on that and crystal light on my way home tonight for sure!


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Don't forget to pay yourself for a job well done, whether it's small bonuses ( monetary or otherwise) for small goals, or a big 'job well done I can have whatever I want'! At the end!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Avoid total deprivation type diets - those where you cut yourself off completely from the treats you enjoy. That approach tends to work great in the short term, but sets you up for failure in the long run as you come to dread/resent your new eating habits rather than being able to embrace them willingly. Allow yourself treats, just make sure they are in moderation.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

katbalu said:


> Don't forget to pay yourself for a job well done, whether it's small bonuses ( monetary or otherwise) for small goals, or a big 'job well done I can have whatever I want'! At the end!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I'm going to California in September. Im thinking if i can lose 30 pound between now and then, i'll treat myself to a sexy new bathing suit!


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

themacpack said:


> Avoid total deprivation type diets - those where you cut yourself off completely from the treats you enjoy. That approach tends to work great in the short term, but sets you up for failure in the long run as you come to dread/resent your new eating habits rather than being able to embrace them willingly. Allow yourself treats, just make sure they are in moderation.


 
Thanks for the advice!!

I think the only thing i'll cut off completely is soda. That alone is getting ride of about 500 calories a day with how much i drink :/


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Except for the soda. If you have just one, then you'll want to have just 2...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

2 days without pop! I think i deserve an award just for that! 

I've been drinking a ton of water, and orange juice and so far, although it might just all be in my head, im feeling better. Just more awake an energized if that makes sense?


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Flavored teas make a great alternative whether cold or hot. I use peppermint tea and sweeten it with honey. Ok, I should be honest, I am a tea fanatic LOL There is everything in my cabinet from my traditional peppermint to a spiced mixture that will set your mouth on fire. I love tea as an alternative, and some of it is really good for you. It is helping me lose weight since I have cut out almost all carbonated stuff. I miss my Dews on occasion though LOL so I splurge and have 1 maybe once a week or so. 

Oh and I live in GA so sweet tea is a huge part of my problem. So much sugar in there. I make my own and usually take a glass with me when I am out and about.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

good luck with your weight loss


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

How about water only at home, and when you go somewhere to eat, then you can have a tea?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Rascaholic said:


> Flavored teas make a great alternative whether cold or hot. I use peppermint tea and sweeten it with honey. Ok, I should be honest, I am a tea fanatic LOL There is everything in my cabinet from my traditional peppermint to a spiced mixture that will set your mouth on fire. I love tea as an alternative, and some of it is really good for you. It is helping me lose weight since I have cut out almost all carbonated stuff. I miss my Dews on occasion though LOL so I splurge and have 1 maybe once a week or so.
> 
> Oh and I live in GA so sweet tea is a huge part of my problem. So much sugar in there. I make my own and usually take a glass with me when I am out and about.


I looove Chai tea. I generally use sugar free sweetners in it, i like the taste better then actual sugar!


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

katbalu said:


> How about water only at home, and when you go somewhere to eat, then you can have a tea?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So far ive been really good about drinking water regardless of where i am! Those Vitamin Waters have low calories and actually taste really good!


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

I went all weekend without eating any junk food, and drinking tons of water. And, as of last nigth im down 2 pounds. I know its not a lot, but its something! And that makes me happy  Thanks for all your supprt!


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Hailey1203 said:


> So far ive been really good about drinking water regardless of where i am! Those Vitamin Waters have low calories and actually taste really good!


I feel like my sentence came off kinda douchy . Didn't mean it to. I was just thinking of how hard it was for me to stop drinking sodas, and things I tried.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

katbalu said:


> I feel like my sentence came off kinda douchy . Didn't mean it to. I was just thinking of how hard it was for me to stop drinking sodas, and things I tried.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I didnt take it like that at all! Just seemed like a harmless suggestion to me


----------



## kac7700 (Apr 20, 2012)

Be careful with juice, it can be as high calorie as sodas. Simple math of calories in versus calories out. Burn more than you consume, sounds like you're on the right track! The only bummer part is...the more you lose the less calories your body needs - it's a cruel joke. I'm surprise how much riding burns though. I'm meaning to wear my heart rate monitor one day to the barn and see what I really burn working with my horse.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Im so far sticking to tropicana orange juice. Its my favorite! 

And i know! After a jumping lesson i am worn out, its not an easy sport!


----------



## Emerald24 (Mar 17, 2012)

Major kudos to you for cutting back on the soda. I am a total sodaholic and pledged to cut it out of my diet a month ago. The first week was the hardest but the cravings started going away after that first week. 

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Best of luck!!

Yes swapping out soda for water and juice is a great option.

A low-cal snack is edamame (soybeans) and they're actually really good. Worth trying. Don't cut out everything because then you'll have intense cravings. Cut back on things.. like for me I have treats once or twice a week.. including chips. I eat lots of fruit and that paired with working out keeps my weight down.

Good luck, you can do it!!


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

It is hard, but so far so good. Made myself a salad for dinner. Lettuce tomatoes, cucumbers, bacon, chicken and grated cheeese with a little low calorie dressing. Mmmm so good!


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Fot anyone still following this, im down another 2 pounds  

Its actually so encouraging to see the number lower everytime i step on the scale!

Spending all weekend riding. Litereally, like 8 horses a day. Its going to be magnificent!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Keep going, girly!!!


----------



## mn2132 (May 25, 2012)

Hey Hailey!

I am going to lend you some advice on weight loss because I just lost 74 lbs myself! First I want to say that it is great that want to change your habits. 

What you need to do is think about what you eat and drink on a daily basis. What I did when I started in September was eliminating calories where I could. I also cut down on the carbs that I ate. For example, when my parents made a dinner, instead of reaching for the rolls and butter, I made myself a small salad with a light dressing. 

A huge part of my success (I believe) was implementing chobani greek yogurt into my diet. I eat it at breakfast, with my lunch and as an afternoon snack. It contains zero fat, and is loaded with calcium, protein, vitamins and probiatics which help regulate your stomach tract. Greek yogurt is not only tasty, it also takes a while for your body to digest, which means your hunger waves are less frequent. Try to stay away from juices, because although they are good for you, they contain a huge amount of calories. 

I stay strict on my diet sunday-thursday. I still eat fairly healthy on my cheat days (friday and saturday). On friday nights I have pizza and beer. On saturday I go out to eat. Your cheat days could be on another day if that works for you. 

Once you get good dieting habits in line, it will be like you dont even think about it when you do it. Then try to increase your activity. I will tell you that you will lose 1-2 to possibly 5 pounds a week. You won't reach your target weight tomorrow, but just keep telling yourself you will make it to your goal. 

Last july,I was at my doctors office and I laughed when he said I should get down to 220lbs. Well now I am 187, down from 261 lbs. You will surprise yourself with how well you do. This time last year, I thought I would never be looking into riding. I always thought my weight got the best of me. Not anymore 

Good luck and keep me posted! If I can do it, anyone can!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah Greek Yogurt with blueberries, chia seeds, and bits of bitter chocolate = omg.

I love it.. or try it with strawberries and chia seeds. Or even plain.. or with your baked potatoes


----------



## mn2132 (May 25, 2012)

I wanted to add to my posting that although you are lactose intolerant, you still may be able to eat it. The probiotics inside the greek yogurt break down the lactose molecules so it wouldn't harm your stomach!


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks so much guys! I also have pills that I can take to counter the effects that dairy has on me. I'm spending the week at a ranch riding about 6 horses a day and various other ranch work, aaand I've been eating healthy. I'm so excited to weigh in when I get home!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

I second the Greek Yogurt. Organic is better, and try it plain with things like chia/etc when you can. Stay away from granola as it is pretty fatty. 

You will be surprised how well Greek yogurt subs for sour cream and even mayo. I sometimes have it blended in with a protein drink along with Sea Greens and it is wonderful. A very dynamic food indeed. 

Cheering you on, buddy!
RSS
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Well, the weigh in from this weekend isnt as low as i would have liked, but i keep telling myself. Muscle weighs more than fat! I lost 3 pounds over the week while riding 6 horses a day


----------



## Gluey33 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hailey it doesn't hurt to also take few measurements. sometimes you will see on a tape measure what you won't see on the scales. Good on you for getting pro-active now. Don't get dis-heartened if the scales are a bit slow in moving, just remember how much better you feel


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Gluey33 said:


> Hailey it doesn't hurt to also take few measurements. sometimes you will see on a tape measure what you won't see on the scales. Good on you for getting pro-active now. Don't get dis-heartened if the scales are a bit slow in moving, just remember how much better you feel


Oh, I didn't think of taking measurements! Definitely something I'm going to start doing, thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

I've been so bad this week... I dont even wanna step on the scale...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Careful with juice. While it sounds healthy, a lot of them contain sugars. Best thing is water with a sugar free mix in like Crystal Light.

I have been on Weight Watchers for 14 months and have lost 96 lbs. Its not really what you eat to be honest, its portion control and how often you eat the bad things. I eat cheesecake, fried chicken, etc... and still lose weight. Its all about moderation, good choices and exercise.


----------



## Amberish2002 (May 26, 2012)

Losing 3 pounds in a week is something to celebrate. A lot of folks would say its great to lose 1 or2 ! So don't say only!! 

I like to celebrate mini milestones with a new.... Something within a set price range. 
35 lbs lost 10 years ago, And 45 after having my daughter last year... Still more to go...


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Ive downloaded myfitnesspal. So im going to give that a shot. So far its working, now i can see the calories some of my favorite foods have!


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Hailey1203 said:


> Ive downloaded myfitnesspal. So im going to give that a shot. So far its working, now i can see the calories some of my favorite foods have!


Careful with myfitnesspal (or any calorie counter). When you exercise and add that it says you can eat more. My friend ended up maintaining her weight because she thought she had to always eat back the calories she burnt from exercise. Not to mention exercise tracking isn't quite accurate so it might say you burnt more calories than you actually did.


----------



## la volpe (Jun 19, 2012)

I've been doing Jenny Craig since the end of November and I've lost 35-40lbs so far. I like it because I'm still eating foods I love, but they teach you proper portion sizes in meals. I've grown used to eating the smaller portions now that I'm not so hungry all the time. I also still get to eat cheesecakes and other yummy desserts! 

Have you had anyone take photos of you [from the front and side] yet? It's really helpful with weight loss. You get to physically see how your body is changing at certain points throughout your weight loss. Some days I felt like I was still as big as when I started, but whenever I look at the halfway photos I notice a huge difference and it really motivates me to push harder c: [Sorry if this has already been suggested. I just skimmed through the topic!]

Good luck! c:


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

^ great suggestion about pictures. Also when measuring yourself make sure you do extra parts like forearm, neck, waist, thigh, calve. Sometimes you lose weight in different areas other than the obvious or your main focus areas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have pictures! However, i try not too look at them :/ 

I injured my hip pretty bad, and cant ride for 3 months. Nor can i excersise much either. Im going to try and eat better to at least maintain my weight


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Hailey1203 said:


> I have pictures! However, i try not too look at them :/
> 
> I injured my hip pretty bad, and cant ride for 3 months. Nor can i excersise much either. Im going to try and eat better to at least maintain my weight


 I have managed to lose weight just based on eating. Calories in vs calories out. 

You should still be moving for your hip (low impact of course) ... Consult your doctor about exercises that will help rehabilitate your hip if you haven't already. I personally believe that the more you move the better off your hip will be. If you just sit around it will get stiff.


----------



## la volpe (Jun 19, 2012)

Hailey1203 said:


> I have pictures! However, i try not too look at them :/
> 
> I injured my hip pretty bad, and cant ride for 3 months. Nor can i excersise much either. Im going to try and eat better to at least maintain my weight


I know it's tough to look at them. I'm the exact same way sometimes. But you'll feel really good once you can see the difference in then and now. c: Just keep at it!


----------



## HFH (Jul 1, 2012)

*You go girl !!!*

You've got a great attitude and I'm sure your post has inspired a lot of others. Thanks for sharing and keep up the good work!


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

HFH said:


> You've got a great attitude and I'm sure your post has inspired a lot of others. Thanks for sharing and keep up the good work!


Thanks so much!! Its hard with my injury, but im finding some pretty creative ways to burn calories! Like watching tv while sitting on an excersise ball and doing bicep curls with soup cans!


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

And i just had a brilliant idea. Well, 2 actually. Im going to weigh myself twice a week, and put that number as the wallpaper on my phone. Im on my phone A LOT so hello modivation. As well, im going to put one of my "before" pictures in my wallet. So everytime i open my wallet to buy fast food, i'll see it. *Shudder*


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

So, i havent posted in a while. And its because im ashamed of myself. I let my hip get the better of me and used it as an excuse to not exercise at all. Im up to 220 pounds now, and feeling pretty low about it.

Even my grandma pointed out that im putting on weight. Hows that for a kick to the self esteem eh?

However, the hip is much better. Better to the point where exercising will help it heal even more. So im going to try this again. Im pledging to go for a 4km walk everynight. I will job parts of it, to work on building stamina. 

One problem is, i just moved out on my own. So im short on money. Anyone know of any cheap low calorie foods?

Thanks!


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Hailey1203 said:


> So, i havent posted in a while. And its because im ashamed of myself. I let my hip get the better of me and used it as an excuse to not exercise at all. Im up to 220 pounds now, and feeling pretty low about it.
> 
> Even my grandma pointed out that im putting on weight. Hows that for a kick to the self esteem eh?
> 
> ...


You sound like you have a lot of things to work on before you can lose weight. You seem to be doing it because of low self-esteem. Weight is weight, it fluctuates all the time. 

So deal with this first then worry about your weight perhaps. As for low calories foods, you should find that vegetables and fruit tend to be a lot cheaper than junk food. Eggs can be cheap as well. Rice is cheap. (not necessarily low calorie, but in moderation its fine.) Chicken is expensive, but you can always buy chicken with skin and bones (cheaper) or wait until the sales and buy in bulk. Also look for sales on fish if you like fish.


----------

